
LogWizard – a Log Viewer that is easy and fun to use (Windows only for now) - jtorjo
https://github.com/jtorjo/logwizard
======
jonathonf
* for Windows

~~~
jtorjo
Right - should have mentioned it. Will update.

Of course, once I can decently compile on Linux/mono, I'd certainly want to
port it. But it will probably take a few months until we reach that point.

~~~
dozzie
You do realize that requiring Mono just for viewing logs is ridiculous? And
requiring X Window is even more so?

~~~
jtorjo
That is debatable. Depends on what you're trying to achieve.

Also, the purpose of LogWizard is to help you analyze logs in order to find
bug(s)/problem(s). This can require quite a bit of analysis.

If you're ok with existing tools, that is fine. However, LW has quite a few
features that are very useful - such as very easy filtering, coloring and so
on.

Best, John

~~~
dozzie
Filtering and colouring are easily achieved by existing text processing tools.
I still don't see the reason to pull whole Mono just for something easily done
with tools already installed.

~~~
jtorjo
You can program in vim, or program in an IDE.

You can also code in assembly, or in C#, or python, or however.

It's about the features the program brings. It's your choice to use something
else - I'm just providing (a hopefully better) alternative.

Best, John

